# Whiting Rigs?



## fisher2322 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am making whiting rigs. I know whiting have teeth. Can they bite through 40 pound mono? How about 100 pound braid?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Negative. 40lb will be fine for your snood and 20 to 25 for your traces. # 2 aberdeen hooks, with small orange bead above and you are good to go.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fish Hunter said:


> Negative. 40lb will be fine for your snood and 20 to 25 for your traces. # 2 aberdeen hooks, with small orange bead above and you are good to go.



Hey Don,

I make my mullet rigs with just 1 piece of 40lbs mono... its almost like the Hatteras Outfitters puppy drum rig. I keep my traces 2-4 inches long and use 1/0-2/0 long shank nickle hooks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

40# for mullet rigs? 

I tie 15# or 20# single peice 2-drop fluoro rigs with ~4" drops and #1 circles. (will switch up to 1/0 if the sand fleas are huge)

Have caught many citation whiting on 15# rigs and 8# mainline.


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

I know those 2 & 3 hook "double drop" rigs you buy from Sea Striker are all manufactured from 40# mono. Never tried tying up any rigs of my own using braid before, the wash knots up those mono rigs well enough of its own, could see that becoming even more magnified using rigs tied from braid.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Using a rig made from braid would be a NIGHTMARE.

Also, tying drop rigs is so cheap and easy that using storebought rigs is silly IMO.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Ditto dudeonacouch about 15# or 20# in close but prefer heavier snood if in 2nd bar area. Same 15# or 20# leader.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I normally use 30# for my 2nd bar stuff, but I refer to them as Pompano rigs because that's normally what I'm targeting out there.


----------



## miamimerida (Aug 30, 2010)

I prefer lighter tackle for whiting. 40lb seems like overkill to me. I never have any problem with homemade 20lb fluoro. Two doppler loops and a swivel. When the weight end gets to short I make a new one. Only problem I have had is if I get into a mess of blues. On a side note, have had much better luck across the board with cut bluefish as opposed to srhimp lately.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

miamimerida said:


> When the weight end gets to short I make a new one.


TopGear Top Tip: Use a surgeon's loop for your weight and you can swap them out more easily and without tying new knots.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Forum isn't loading well today....


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I tie pretty much all my rigs on a 40lb snood. Use different size fluro for the traces. Why? Because if you have ever had a 3 or 4 oz sinker go zinging by your head, it makes you go Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't throw more than 2oz on the 15/20# rigs, and not more than 3oz on the 30# rigs unless I'm just gonna lob it. I've only busted off a 3oz on 30# once and never a 2oz.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'll throw 2oz-3oz on my rigs. Caught a many puppy drum in the holes I fish while c-mullet fishing. 40lbs is a little security for the "what ifs" and a lot more abrasion resistant to the lighter lines. I've tried 30lbs..it works OK. Just like the commercial..It Worx for me =D.....


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

If possible, can you guys post a pic of these rigs you're talking about or direct me to a website I can see what they look like? I've been using those double drop rigs that have the stainless steel arm that comes off at a 90 degree angle to the rest of the drop and I attach one of those Bear Paw flicker pre-snelled hooks to the end of the arm. It's been working fine for whiting but I just want to make sure I'm not losing something here in translation. I get the same satisfaction as you guys do catching fish off rigs I tie up myself also, if you folks have something that catches them better then I'm all ears here! Cool, thanks ahead of time.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jspeps said:


> If possible, can you guys post a pic of these rigs you're talking about or direct me to a website I can see what they look like? I've been using those double drop rigs that have the stainless steel arm that comes off at a 90 degree angle to the rest of the drop and I attach one of those Bear Paw flicker pre-snelled hooks to the end of the arm. It's been working fine for whiting but I just want to make sure I'm not losing something here in translation. I get the same satisfaction as you guys do catching fish off rigs I tie up myself also, if you folks have something that catches them better then I'm all ears here! Cool, thanks ahead of time.


will post pics on "a how to" later tonite on a new thread.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, gimme a little bit and I'll post a pic of some rigs.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Yeah, gimme a little bit and I'll post a pic of some rigs.


Actually, nevermind. My gear is all packed up for this weekend.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Heres what the rig looks like on the 9' Nickle-lite + 5500 Mag-elite


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Y'all must catch some hellacious whiting. I fish straight 20 lb mono...never even thought about needing to change a rig when catching pomps and whiting.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Take a 36 inch piece of 20lb mono, tie a barrel swivel on with an extra long tag, snell your hook of choice on the tag with a uni knot, drop down 12 to 15 inches tie a triple surgeons knot for your weight, snell another hook on that tag with a uni knot. Oh yeah don't forget your red beads.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i use 25lb max, sometimes 20lb, a monster whiting is ~2lbs and i usually just lob it out


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

To all the 40 lb mono haters out there - I am still using it for my rigs, because it WILL handle up to 4 oz. of lead. Not that it HAS to handle it. If OP whiting fisherman wants to powercast to the far reaches, he may do so. I take a "multi-layered" approach to fishing, which usually has at least one line way out on the horizon. Often, (in our part of the world) that is where the big whiting are laying. Fishing far out often produces fish where everyone else goes home with nothing. So, perhaps one might let that criteria be their guide.

My basic rationale:

You CAN fish 40# mono just about anywhere within casting distance of a long surf rod with up to 4 oz. of lead.
You CANNOT fish the lighter rigs on heavier lead out to distance without a whole bunch of "flyers".
Whting are just about the most UN-picky fish in the surf. (they don't care what type of mono you use)
As noted, 40# DOES have better abrasion resistance, and blues have a harder time cutting you off.

The only thing I would do different, is put a 15-20# fluoro drop on, just in case a nice pompano comes along. But again, I fish somewhere else, and our water is clearer. (and since pompano feed by sight, that sort of thing tends to matter in clear water)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

solid7 said:


> To all the 40 lb mono haters out there - I am still using it for my rigs, because it WILL handle up to 4 oz. of lead. Not that it HAS to handle it. If OP whiting fisherman wants to powercast to the far reaches, he may do so. I take a "multi-layered" approach to fishing, which usually has at least one line way out on the horizon. Often, (in our part of the world) that is where the big whiting are laying. Fishing far out often produces fish where everyone else goes home with nothing. So, perhaps one might let that criteria be their guide.
> 
> My basic rationale:
> 
> ...



Works for you and works for me. Our 40# rigs catch fish. That all that should matter. Live and learn. I have tried tying differnt types of rigs and the one I posted pretty much is the simpliest rig I can tie in a pinch, minus say a double , triple, or quadruple dropper loop rig. The only draw back to dropper loop rigs is the doubling thru the small hooks. PITA!!! ...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Take a 36 inch piece of 20lb mono, tie a barrel swivel on with an extra long tag, snell your hook of choice on the tag with a uni knot, drop down 12 to 15 inches tie a triple surgeons knot for your weight, snell another hook on that tag with a uni knot. Oh yeah don't forget your red beads.


Wow, that sounds interesting. I might try that. Learn something new here all the time.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Solid seven- Yep, your rig will work anywhere for whiting and pomps.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AL_N_VB said:


> The only draw back to dropper loop rigs is the doubling thru the small hooks. PITA!!! ...


You are right. But I don't do that. I tie my own pre-snelled leaders onto very small dropper loops. (For some reason, I love tying rigs, and snells are so therapeutic to me) I like the hook line to be lighter strength, so I can break off without losing a whole rig, and just tie in a new drop when the time comes.

I lose more hooks to bluefish that way, but I lose fewer rigs. (I use 'em until the rocks and sand tear them up) Of course, one can also put a float on when the choppers are about, and hope that's what the pompano/whiting are liking that day. Putting a broken off toothpick between the float and line keeps it in once place, so that it doesn't slide up. Oh yeah, and the float gives the blues a nicer place to put their teeth than in your mono/fluoro drop.

I also like #4 bronze (not brass or gold) Kahle hooks for whiting. Haven't found anything yet that hooks them better.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've tied plenty of whiting rigs from heavy 30 and 40 lb mono, even 50 lb test when I was out. They all catch whiting. But the lighter you can go, the better for a pompano. Even a 8 lb black or red drum that eats your fleas or clams won't give you a problem on 20 or 30 lb mono. Certainly if you're power casting you need a 30 lb minimum leader plus shock leader of equal or greater strength, but if you like most folks I fish with just do the 10-40 yard lob, light rigs work great.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> But the lighter you can go, the better for a pompano.


Negatory.

The CLEARER your line, the better for a pompano. Which is why I pay no heed to the gang who touts fluoro as being a waste of money. I know I can catch pompano at least as well as anyone within a 3 block radius of me. I use heavy terminal line, and fluoro hook drops. Anything else after that is a judgement call. (to float, or not to float - sometimes beads are even a waste of time - know your area and your fish)

I always assume there will be power casting involved. Especially as you get farther into the low tide.

I do occasionally tie light rigs with 2 oz lead, just to have a 7' pole that I can throw in the car for low surf conditions. But I wasn't going to tell you about that. 90% of my fishing is done on 11'-13' rods.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Negatory.
> 
> The CLEARER your line, the better for a pompano. Which is why I pay no heed to the gang who touts fluoro as being a waste of money. I know I can catch pompano at least as well as anyone within a 3 block radius of me. I use heavy terminal line, and fluoro hook drops. Anything else after that is a judgement call. (to float, or not to float - sometimes beads are even a waste of time - know your area and your fish)
> 
> ...


20 lb line of the same make is clearer by nature than 40 or 50 lb.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Be careful, I hear Solid catches more pomps than anyone within a 3 block radius!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> 20 lb line of the same make is clearer by nature than 40 or 50 lb.


True, but 20lb. fluro is invisible, when compared to 20lb. mono. For the record, I am not one who does the "loop through". It's a clever rig, and I would make it in a pinch, but it doesn't suit my fishing style. (which is catching as many as nature and the gov't allows)




dudeondacouch said:


> Be careful, I hear Solid catches more pomps than anyone within a 3 block radius!


Well, one doesn't want to be too assertive... Someone might call you on your claim. Where would I be, then?

Let me just say, Phil might get more time on the beach than me, but I catch better fish. You hear that Phil?!? You think you are the "neighborhood fisher-man", but my pomp-fu is better than yours!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> but my pomp-fu is better than yours


classic line. LMAO


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

maybe it's just superstition but i fish the lightest fluoro leader i can get away with for pompano esp when the surf is cystal clear, on the other hand whiting would probably bite 200lb cable, dumbest fish in the ocean


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> maybe it's just superstition but i fish the lightest fluoro leader i can get away with for pompano esp when the surf is cystal clear


Not superstition - good policy. When the bite is "hot", like any other fish, they are probably gonna bite whatever you throw in front of them. But when it's slow, on those "onesy-twosy" days, you are gonna have to work for them, and that's where this REALLY comes into play. On many occasions, I've been the one guy on the beach catching pomps. Gotta believe there is something to that.




greg12345 said:


> on the other hand whiting would probably bite 200lb cable, dumbest fish in the ocean


So true.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

"Loop through" tied with fluro is adequate and will catch better than plain mono, but if the water is very clear the "Earl " rig tied with fluro is your best bet.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

hey hstew what lb fluoro do you use for your snoods, how long are they, and how many/how far apart do u tie them when u use your earl brinn rig for pomps? i rarely use it and mostly just stick with w/dropper loops.

also never made sense to me to not use fluoro for fish that primarily feed by sight in clear water...pomps, spanish, etc.


----------

